# GH and Ipam/CJC question:



## 63Vette (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay I have a question.... I run both GH and the peptide stack Ipam/CJC.

My question is can I load the GH in the same barrel as the Ipam/CJC stack and shoot them together? 

I am concerned about how the peptides might react to/with the GH.

Looked all over for this information (yes, on trudat as well) ... any help is greatly appreciated!

Vette


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

I personally would not mix them.

 Let me ask have you ever seen blood work proving Ipam or cjc do anything at all?  not dats charts, or copied and patsed studies but real blood work from regiular guys like us.

 Gh we know works and there are bloods all over to prove it

 I'm funny about using things that either can't be tested or lack testing but that is just me.

 lastly which GH brand are you running brother?

 Until I see proof I would buy more gh. I have tested and failed to prove any increase in gh serum or IGF from ghrp-2 and cjc

IGF des onthe other hand did bump my  IGF-1 levels by 204 pts above baseline


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Ez raises some good points... As for the answer to mixing in the pin, go ahead, but shoot asap. Don't let them sit in the pin because they will create God knows what.


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks bros. To try to answer a couple of questions you raised - No, I have not seen any blood work to substantiate and increase in Gh levels from the peptides. 

I am using Thanks. 4iu/ed, 2 at waking and 2 at bedtime.

Once the five sets of peptides are gone I will not be using them again. I do think they may be doing something but who knows? They were on sale and then discounted again and my wife bought me five of each. I reconstituted the last vials of each last night but for a month have wondered about combining them. 

Pinning twice every night and twice every morning and then eod for the tren/test is a bit much for even me sometimes.

I think I will combine this last stack. I do not think it will hurt the GH but I REALLY don't know!

Thanks again for your input!

Vette


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Vette! in theory the use of these peptides on their own should be able to trump low dose gh but the fact remains that almost every peptide user I know of also uses hgh but not the other way around.

 there has been a lot of debate recently about the timing for measuring these thing on a blood test so I simply went back to dats famous chart that is posted on his site. It clearly shows elevation and there is a time period, it is not seconds or minutes but longer. IF that is true and we believe that we  can measure these things which no one has ever done? At least outside of the studies that we see pasted around.

 Let me get straight to the point, I believe peptides are a real thing and do work!  I am just not sure the peptides that we have access to do anything at all basically. and the peptides in particular that I am talking about ae the ghrh and ghrp's

 How are thanks coming back on gh serum tests? those I know have to be getting checked on the boards that use them?

thx vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

i dont even mix my ghrh & ghrp in the same slin......

i do each seperate.  2-4x ED

i would use the peptides 1-2X ED to keep natty production going well.  but the gh will be doing most of the work


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Thanks Vette! in theory the use of these peptides on their own should be able to trump low dose gh but the fact remains that almost every peptide user I know of also uses hgh but not the other way around.
> 
> there has been a lot of debate recently about the timing for measuring these thing on a blood test so I simply went back to dats famous chart that is posted on his site. It clearly shows elevation and there is a time period, it is not seconds or minutes but longer. IF that is true and we believe that we  can measure these things which no one has ever done? At least outside of the studies that we see pasted around.
> 
> ...



The Thanks have been coming back good. As always it depends on the source. I am hoping to have a BS Test in about. A week to 10 days. I will post up anything I get..

Some peptides work well- this I know for sure. Have you ever tried MT2? I have had to stop taking it after backing off twice because I am seriously too dark. I cannot sunburn and spent almost a week in Vegas at the pool all day about three weeks ago and I still look like I am shopping for a 7-11 or a Best Western Franchise... even my hand's  life lines are dark. 

At any rate, the cjc/I Pam left will only last ten days so I guess pinning then separate for ten more days won't hurt anything.... I do go through a butt load of needles and 1cc luer lock syringes though!

I appreciate the kind welcome and advice from all of you. Ezkiel, any friend of biggerbens is a friend of mine brother. 

POB, I appreciate your advice brother regarding the unpleasant matter I had to address.

Gym rat, I am going to keep them separated and very much appreciate you chiming in.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test-21.html

ipam serum test.  BOOM


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 13, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test-21.html
> 
> ipam serum test.  BOOM



Nice link bro. Pulling a 12+ is pretty good for a peptide I would say.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2012)

he was using a large dose but regardless, were still talking tides here, not actual GH.  =D>


----------

